# some of my tools and gadgets



## wheeltapper (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi
I thought I'd show some bits and pieces I've made.

I've only been doing this for a year so don't expect too much. :-[

if this is in the wrong place please move.

first, a tapping stand, converted from a cheap Aldi drill stand







then a tool grinding rest from Model engineers workshop





a knurling tool





a cross drilling jig





and a collet chuck for the lathe





and with the closing ring (from the mill collet chuck, why make what you've already got)





and finally, a demagnetizer made from the primary winding of a microwave oven transformer.





thats it, so far.
cheers
the exhibiting side of Roy ;D

oops, one I forgot, a ball turning tool


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Roy....that's a lot for a years time, and there's nothing wrong with being an exhibitionist at all (at least as far as tooling goes) :big:

Bill


----------



## robbieknobbie (Jun 28, 2010)

That's some nice stuff you've made. Really nice.


----------



## motoseeya (Jan 10, 2014)

very nice tools you have their. To make tools is better than getting new and less $$$ and mean more.;D;D


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 11, 2014)

Very good work.

I like shop-made tooling photos.

You'll have a lot of fun building more things after practice doing tooling.

--ShopShoe


----------



## wheeltapper (Jan 11, 2014)

Gee,thanks guys, I didn't think this old thread would be revived after all this time.

Roy.


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 11, 2014)

Old post but some good gadgets! Lets have some more details/pics of the cross drilling jig please.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to copy a few of these.


----------



## wheeltapper (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi

Omnimill.

The drilling jig was featured in Model Engineers Workshop issue 113.
It was a Hemingway kit built by Harold Hall, the then editor.

I carved the body from a lump of mild steel and made the rest of it from odd bits.

no more pics at the moment, its colder than a witches tit out there 

barnesrickw.

copy away
any questions, just shout.


Roy.


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 11, 2014)

wheeltapper said:


> Hi Omnimill.
> 
> The drilling jig was featured in Model Engineers Workshop issue 113.
> It was a Hemingway kit built by Harold Hall, the then editor.
> ...



Hi Guys,

I haven't heard that old saying for a long long while !


----------

